# NC Bills for Castle Doctrine...updated... round 3



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

edited: see post 10 for 2011 version...


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

That would be great to see something like this passed here.


----------



## KLockemy (Mar 29, 2009)

*NC Bills for Castle Doctrine and Stand Your Ground before the Senate....Please read!*

There is a bill before the NC General Assembly that will grant NC residents the rights of Castle Doctrine (ability to protect your home) and Stand Your Ground (ability to defend yourself, legally, in public). I contacted the NRA and they confirmed that the legislation is still in process and hasn't been approved/denined yet. I urge you to please visit the link below. If you agree with it, I would strongly urge you to contact your representative and have them support this bill.

http://www.ncleg.net/Sessions/2009/B...PDF/S928v0.pdf

Thank you for your time,

Kevin

"You never realize what you have, until it's been taken away."


----------



## KLockemy (Mar 29, 2009)

According to the NRA as of 1p today, the legislation is still open and hasn't been shot down yet.


----------



## DARLADAWG (Feb 12, 2009)

Here is the page to check the status of the bill. http://www.ncleg.net/gascripts/BillLookUp/BillLookUp.pl?Session=2009&BillID=H1131

Here is the list of people to email. 
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]

Feel free to copy and paste the below note to include when emailing the above people, or feel free to write your own. Also, if and when it goes through, I'll send everyone a list of the next committee until this thing is law. We're gunning (no pun intended) for December 1st of this year.

Dear Representative,

As a concerned citizen of North Carolina I have become aware of H.R.1131 that is now before you. I am writing you to let you know that I need your support for this bill. We, as North Carolina citizens should have the right to meet force with force and protect ourselves without fear of civil penalty if found criminally innocent. We should also carry the right to protect ourselves when outside of the home and not submit to a "duty to retreat". If you are already a supporter of this bill, then I would like to thank you for defending my rights. If you do not support this bill, then I ask you to at least put yourself in the shoes of the common citizen who could one day find themselves in the unfortunate situation of justifiable self defense only to be followed by an unwarranted civil suit. So as stated before, please vote yes on H.R.1131. Thank you.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

The Senate version of Castle Doctrine passed and moved to the House where it is stuck in committee.

http://www.ncleg.net/gascripts/BillLookUp/BillLookUp.pl?Session=2009&BillID=S928



> http://www.grnc.org/alerts/alert_5_30_09.htm
> Grass Roots North Carolina, P.O. Box 10684, Raleigh, NC 27605 919-664-8565, www.grnc.org, GRNC Alert Hotline: (919) 562-4137
> 
> GRNC Alert 05-30-09: Castle Doctrine Stonewalling in Committee House
> ...


----------



## Barryd (Mar 15, 2009)

Sent email to D. Ross


----------



## trailblazer (Feb 10, 2010)

Barryd said:


> Sent email to D. Ross


 i have emailed rep.ross in rthe past & always get the same response. she never indicates she won't move the bill forward, she just never does.

this bill won't advance as long as she is the committee chair-person.

trailblazer


----------



## Couch Potato (Jun 3, 2010)

*Elections occur regularly.*



trailblazer said:


> i have emailed rep.ross in rthe past & always get the same response. she never indicates she won't move the bill forward, she just never does.
> 
> *this bill won't advance as long as she is the committee chair-person.*
> 
> trailblazer


There are ways to arrange that change!


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Lets try again...

NRA-ILA :: North Carolina:

http://www.ncga.state.nc.us/gascripts/BillLookUp/BillLookUp.pl?Session=2011&BillID=S34


----------

